# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  O. Pumilio "cristobal"

## Grrrit

Today I moved my pair of cristobal's out of their quarantine container and into their 40B vert. The male has not stopped calling since. Later in the day I snuck into my frog room and saw him leading her around. SO COOL I had to share. Every few hops he would turn back to check for her lol. Then call again and move forward. Cross your fingers for some real quartship for me. I think this may just be stress related from the move. "Ahhh! Or world keeps changing color, shapes and sizes! Let's get it on"-male" ok find us a brom"- female haha my guess at their frog conception of the transition

----------


## berksmike

Congratulations! Lovely pum morph. Have you got film cannisters in their viv too?

----------


## Grrrit

No film canisters. Yet at least. I don't care much for the unnatural look of them. But is they don't utilize the broms I offered I will try them out in the next 4-6 months

----------


## bshmerlie

Very cool Garrett ...any pics of your frogs and the enclosure.  Im setting up a tank for some Blue Jeans and need some advice.  What kind of substrate are you using? I just got some clay but have yet to set it up.

----------


## John Clare

Good luck Garrett!  We'll have to visit some time, considering we're only about 3 miles from each other.

----------


## Grrrit

Yea No doubt, john! I pretty much shoot through your neck of the woods 3-4 times a week going over and helping mike out in his frog palace.


We should try to set up a northern ohio meet of some sort in the future.

----------

